# US spec audi tt headlight reflectors



## Scottharrison (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi Ladies & Gents,

I am trying to huunt down a pair of reflectors found inside the US spec headlights. I would really appreciate anyones help on this. I know they are not everyones cup of tea but i kinda like em

Many thanks


----------



## Scottharrison (Sep 25, 2016)

Any one got any ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have you tried TPS or the dealers


----------



## RexNICO (Aug 8, 2019)

Scottharrison said:


> Any one got any ?


I'd be glad to pull some for you as I have for other European based Audi guys for their A4/S4, A6/S6, but I don't find too many TT's in the wrecking yards.

I probably still have a few from the C5 chassis, but that's not going to do you any good.

Good luck in your search


----------



## Scottharrison (Sep 25, 2016)

if you could find a pair that would be great.

MK1 Audi tt


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Scottharrison said:


> if you could find a pair that would be great.
> 
> MK1 Audi tt


You do know his reply was poster in October 2019


----------

